# Winter Travel To Greece, Oct to Feb



## XxRICKYxX (Dec 31, 2020)

First of all,

Hi all, Happy New Year!

I hope I have done this correctly and within the rules but my family and I have been considering Greece for the purchase of initially a holiday home which we might also let out but in the long term retirement to!

We have visited and viewed many properties in Spain but love Greece. We have been to Zakynthos a number of times in the summer and also viewed a number of properties however our only issue as we see it currently is the winter travel!


----------



## XxRICKYxX (Dec 31, 2020)

XxRICKYxX said:


> First of all,
> 
> Hi all, Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


We have checked and it seems our only option would be to fly to Athens, stay over night then catch an internal flight from there the following day. Or there seems to be ferry options however this all adds to the costs of getting to and from any property we purchased. Also restricts any rental potential in the short term!

Question: Does anyone have any other ideas or info that could help us?

many thanks
Ricky


----------

